# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Hỏi về chống co ngót cho bê tông?

## Bongmayquathem

E đang định đúc cái đế máy kích thước tầm 700x700x300 có cấy sắt tấm đã mài sẵn. Tuy nhiên sợ bê tông khô co ngót làm cong tấm sắt. Có bác nào có kinh nghiệm xử lý vụ co ngót này chia sẻ em ít ạ. Đúc đế thì loại bê tông nên dùng là loại gì? Dưới e toàn pcb40 dùng có ổn ko?

----------


## hung1706

Em chỉ sợ cụ đổ vào khuôn nó phình bụng ra thôi chứ vụ co ngót thì không ảnh hưởng mấy đâu  :Smile: )

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Nam CNC

Liên lạc với chú KHoaC3 , chú ấy đúc mấy cái khung bê tông rồi đó , có cái gì xảy ra thì chú ấy rành nhất.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Dạ e cũng có hỏi a khoa rồi. Anh ấy cũng dùng bê tông xây dựng. Còn vụ chống co ngót hình như đang là bí mật công nghệ. Hihi.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Em chỉ sợ cụ đổ vào khuôn nó phình bụng ra thôi chứ vụ co ngót thì không ảnh hưởng mấy đâu )


E làm khuôn chắc lắm nên ko lo vụ phình ra đâu anh. Kaka

----------


## Ga con

Chống co ngót 
- Trộn vừa đủ không quá ướt
- pha phụ gia giảm co ngót (cái này e nghe thôi chứ chưa xài, có loại phụ gia trương nở luôn)

Thanks.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Chống co ngót 
> - Trộn vừa đủ không quá ướt
> - pha phụ gia giảm co ngót (cái này e nghe thôi chứ chưa xài, có loại phụ gia trương nở luôn)
> 
> Thanks.


E đang thắc mắc là nên dùng phụ gia gì (ý là tên cụ thể nó là gì ấy ạ). Trước giờ ít động tới mấy cái này nên mọi người thông cảm mấy câu hỏi hơi ngu ngu của em.

----------


## CNCP

Bác ra mua Sika rout 214-11 hoặc Sika GP (ko nhớ viết sao. Nhưng nói sika rao là nó bán). Tính khối tích dòi mua. Ko cần pha thêm xi măng hay phụ gia gì ráo. Trộn với nước theo hướng dẫn trên bao là chơi thôi. Mác nó đạt 5 600 luôn. Hơn bêtong đổ tay. Chỉ có lá mắc. 1 bao kgoa23ng 200k/20kg

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Fusionvie

> Bác ra mua Sika rout 214-11 hoặc Sika GP (ko nhớ viết sao. Nhưng nói sika rao là nó bán). Tính khối tích dòi mua. Ko cần pha thêm xi măng hay phụ gia gì ráo. Trộn với nước theo hướng dẫn trên bao là chơi thôi. Mác nó đạt 5 600 luôn. Hơn bêtong đổ tay. Chỉ có lá mắc. 1 bao kgoa23ng 200k/20kg


Sika là dạng hỗ hợp nở điền đầy, cái bác chủ cần là không được co ngót cũng những giãn nở để tránh làm cong miếng cốt kim loại mà. Em sợ dùng Sika không ổn

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## ktshung

Trộn với nước đá đi bác, mà nói thật em chả nghĩ BT co ngót làm biến dạng thép, vì quá trình đông kết nó diễn ra từ từ, nó định hình trước khi đạt cường độ rất lâu nên nếu co ngót biến dạng nó chỉ làm lỏng liên kết thôi ạ

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## khangscc

Về cơ bản thì bê tông xải ra hoạt động thủy phân để đông kết. Vì thế để tránh co ngót mức độthấp thì có vẻ không có giải pháp triệt để. Ở các khối tích lớn người ta thường giảm nhiệt bê tông trước khi đổ vào khuôn, việc này cũng góp phần hạn chế co ngót và quá trình thủy phân sinh nhiệt. Dân xây dựng hoặc cầu đường trước hay có thuật ngữ trộn bê tông cốt đá, tức là xoay đá lạnh trộn vào.
Ngày nay công nghệ hóa chất tiến bộ nên người ta ít dùng pp này, thay vào đó là các loại hóa chất tăng cường xúc tác hoặc làm giảm bớt tiến trình (VD: các loại sika (lên web tìm, có hơn hai trăm loại khác nhau cho nhiều mục đích), hoặc một số nhãn hiệu của châu âu) Bản thân mình là dân Xây dựng, đã tham gia ít nhiều vào các hoạt động XD từ thiết kế đến giám sát và quản lý theo dõi công trình, mình rút ra một kinh nghiệm bản thân là: Hóa chất để giúp đạt nhanh mục đích mình cần, về lâu dài thì tác dụng của nó không khả quan lắm (Ý kiến cá nhân).
-- Để tránh co ngót thì theo em bác chủ chọn cốt liệu tương đối đồng đều, ĐÁ: chọn modul <=1cm và phải chuẩn lọt sàn, CÁT: chọn cát sạch modul >=1.8mm, có điều kiện thì mua cát thạch anh mà dùng )Tầm 50-70k/bao 20kg (loại này chuyên dùng cho đổ Epoxy), Ximang chọn PCB40, hoặc xem ông nào làm cầu vào xin loại Xi măng đấy là chuẩn, PCB60. Vài ý cùng bác chủ

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Tận dụng mấy ngày nghỉ lễ em đúc cái đế cho nó nặng xíu. Sử dụng sikagrout 214-11. Trên e cũng có bán loại GP rẻ hơn nhưng thôi e quất luôn 214-11 cho nó cứng.

----------


## Gamo

Ui, kết quả sao hả bác?

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Ui, kết quả sao hả bác?


Hihi, e mới đổ hôm qua, giờ đang chờ khô. Kết quả phải sau 28 ngày bê tông đạt đủ cường độ mới biết được ạ. Nhưng e nghĩ OK, tại e thấy nhiều anh em đổ sika này rồi, kết quả ko thấy co ngót, cường độ bê tông đạt mác rất cao.

----------


## spkt2004

Chào Bongmayquathem!
Mình cũng dân BMT đây, tình hình đế máy sao rồi cập nhật tí thông tin cho ae được không? Mình cũng đang quan tâm đây.

----------

